# Don't leave home without it?



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

What is the one survival related thing that you never leave home without? For me, it's a Swiss Army pocket knife. I don't leave it home, period. Weddings, funerals, cookouts, it's always in my pocket. What's the one thing, if any, *you* don't ever leave home?


----------



## paguy (Jun 8, 2012)

Attitude. A can do, will survive, do not give up, keep a cool head attitude. All the tools in the world do you no good without a proper mindset.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

I always keep my bob in my viechel. I always have a good pocket knife in my pocket. and unless I'm at a school or courthouse I have a weapon on my person. My viechel is always were I'm at. I don't ride with other people.


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

^this, and i actually have a cargo box i built in the back of my truck that houses my BOB and then some, i have food,tools, full size wilderness med kit,a couple of machetes, various flash lights,knives ect ect ect.....everything.....i got 1.5 months of stores in the truck always.

if you think about it your never really more then 5-10 mins from your car, seems ideal to keep a full kit in there.

my cargo box also converts into a full size sleeper for when im on the road, my BOB is also my daily driver ....


























and this bit flips out to give you an extra 6 inches of leg room for sleeping









when i'm away from the truck, i only carry a knife,gerber metolius D2, some cabela's special item, you can only get the D2 from there i think...








http://www.cabelas.com/fixed-blade-knives-gerber-metolius-series-knife.shtml

as realistically if you want to survive, you should train yourself to be able to make it with nothing but a knife...a knife is the most basic of survival tool and should be #1 behind knowledge , you can take all of my other gear and tools but just leave my knife, for this reason is why i EDC a fixed blade knife that is larger then most when compared to what i see other people wear, but personally i've always used nothing but full tang fixed blades as i personally feel in a survival situation anything less is sub par, i'm sure some of the knife guru's will tell me off for that one...and i'm no knife expert, but i see the full tang as being just more robust and stronger allowing me to hit it with a rock or a bit of wood or whatever and not worry about breaking some pin or latch somewhere...


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

I had to think about this one. Most of the time, I have my GHB, but there are times it's just not able to ride with me. Aside from my wallet, which has no actual "survival" gear in it, it's my carabiner key-ring. I use an actual 'biner (rated at 3000 kg) on which is a small SAK. The only other thing that always goes with me is some form of pocketknife; currently that's a SOG Fielder which I am wear-testing.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I totally agree on the full tang knives. I have broken more than a few that weren't and by the time you wrap up one end for a new handle you almost have no knife left. I'm sure the maker had no idea how I would use and break their knives but I guess if you don't monkeyproof products some monkey is gonna figure out how to break em!! The only knives I have that aren't full tang are my pocket clip folding knives. You will never catch me without one and amazingly enough I'm always having my knife called into duty. I have a small stainless buck I love and currently have been beating up the smith n wesson border guard series knives. Always have a knife!!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Nice Ration-AL*

What a great use of space, allowing privacy, organization, and a way of getting extra use of your vehicle.

I had a Toyota pickup many years ago and it had a plywood platform in it, similar to yours. It was not carpeted and was always a bit in the way.

Years later, I had a colleague at work who had a platform in his truck, but his was tweaked with carpet, bins for storage, etc. He could park and you wouldn't even have an idea of all the stuff he had stored. In the space beside the wheel wells, he had those set up as individual bins with lift up hinged lids.


----------



## Jack Aubrey (May 24, 2009)

Theone piece of kit I refuse to leave home with is my Victronox SwissChamp Army knife. I have had this knife on my person everyday since 1992. I only take it off when I sleep or bathe. I even had it in the pocket of my tuxedo at my wedding 15 years ago. 
Lately, I have also been carrying my new Ruger LC9. JA


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

My mad l33t skills and a pocket knife.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

A Ruger LCP


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Ration-AL said:


> ^this, and i actually have a cargo box i built in the back of my truck that houses my BOB and then some, i have food,tools, full size wilderness med kit,a couple of machetes, various flash lights,knives ect ect ect.....everything.....i got 1.5 months of stores in the truck always.
> 
> if you think about it your never really more then 5-10 mins from your car, seems ideal to keep a full kit in there.
> 
> ...


That is one sweet set up Bro, and I for one agree with the larger full tang knife. If you have nothing more than your survival knowledge/skills, common sense, cool head and a good knife then I believe you can survive.


----------



## cajunmeadows (Oct 21, 2011)

tac803 said:


> What is the one survival related thing that you never leave home without? For me, it's a Swiss Army pocket knife. I don't leave it home, period. Weddings, funerals, cookouts, it's always in my pocket. What's the one thing, if any, *you* don't ever leave home?


Gerber paraframe. Goes everywhere with me also.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I always have on me:

Gerber 600 Multi-tool, black
Kershaw spring assisted knife
MXDL 3W LED Compact Flashlight with Clip (AAA)

I feel lost and naked without these.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Yep, besides my "utility" knife I wear a small "neck knife" with a small magnesium/saw blade fire starter in the sheath with the knife.

As I said before with a full tang quality utility knife (plus that fire starter), your knowledge/skills, common sense and the ability to keep a cool head and think things out...you can survive.

One piece of advice I would give is to wrap the utility knife haft/handle with paracord because it (as everyone should know) has a thousand and one uses in a survival situation.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

It's not one thing, it's my EDC. Schrade 2 blade pocket knife, Bic lighter, white handkerchief, keyring with a P38 can opener and a small plier/screwdriver that clips on it, Gerber multitool with a small diamond hone in the case, and a AA Maglite with LED conversion. Plus, wallet and money. That stuff goes on when I dress and only comes off when I undress. 

One thing just won't do it for me, but if I had to choose, it would be the multitool. I guess I could make fire with it, but I'd a lot rather have a Bic.

Back in the days when I did a lot of travelling in not-so-nice places, the one thing was a Schrade lockback with a "Flickit" I made to suit myself. Went in my hip pocket right beside my wallet.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Glock, SOG multi- tool, box lighter and two weeks worth of foot in my vehicle .


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

PipLogan said:


> Glock, SOG multi- tool, box lighter and two weeks worth of foot in my vehicle .


Hum...  How much foot do you have to have for two weeks worth?? and how long do ya have to cook them to make them tender? :lolsmash:


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Lol food but I imagine it would take a lot of feet for two weeks


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

oldvet said:


> That is one sweet set up Bro, and I for one agree with the larger full tang knife. If you have nothing more than your survival knowledge/skills, common sense, cool head and a good knife then I believe you can survive.


I saw something like the truck bed storage in the last issue of Backwoodsman Magazine. Very useful!


----------



## Ex-BoyScout (Sep 9, 2012)

SOG knife & Springfield Armory XD(m) .45 with 6 mags


----------

